# Complete newbie



## Lol65 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi everyone

I am completely new to motor-homing & have never used an internet forum before either - so here goes!

After many years of going "under canvass" I have bought a Triango Tribute for me & my other half. I would like advice on 2 things:

1) Which to join - the Camping and Caravanning Club or the Caravan Club?

2) Any advice on best placed to get MH insurance from (won't be using MH for work)?

Cheers


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Lol65 and welcome.

This is a great site and there is nothing to be nervous about. Lots of expertise here and someone always knows the answer to anything! Lots of learners, lots of absolute experts, all happily chatting (most of the time!). It also helps to keep you close to mh-ing even when the van is parked up! Its worth browsing on a daily basis, you never know what interesting issues will come up.

I returned to mh-ing about 18 months ago having done it before with a VW Camper in the 1970's when the kids were tiny (how time passes!!!). I shopped around for info. just like you are doing and decided:

1. to join CC club as its sites are probably the absolute best in terms of provision of facilities, cleanliness etc. and sometimes thats what we want. We find longish periods of mh-ing can be made more comfortable if we can go onto a CC site from time to time knowing that the standards will be outstanding. I have used CC&C sites and they are undoubtedly v.good but we just went for CC club. Many mh-ers find the CC 'ethos' a bit overbearing and regimented when what we really want if 'freedom' but I think its a price worth paying.

2. I went to Safeguard for insurance after shopping around. Price was very competitive and various details of cover seemed pretty comprehensive. They are specialists and some of the non-specialists (eg Direct Line) tend to be much more expensive. Its worth getting some quotes as I'm sure it will vary from person to person depending on age, driving history, location, vehicle etc - but Safeguard did it for me.

www.safeguarduk.co.uk

08000687132 (closed Sunday)

Hope this helps - happy travels to you both - were off on a Scottish tour today so will probably be off the forum for a bit - I haven't got internet links on the van like the real MHF addicts!

Best wishes

Dave


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Another patient for the madhouse :lol: 

We joined the C&CC, as we were advised by a CC member, that we would find it less stuffy. In truth, we have only used about 3 or 4 club sites and although spotless and friendly wouldn't go back to them as a they felt 'not us' Having said that, we would highly recommend the ex forest holidays sites, especially now that they are being refurbished.

We use Saga insurance, £195 fully comp and claims protection.

Must go, Matron wants me to take me meds 8O H


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

All things being equal (which they are probably not!) Saga sounds cheaper than Safeguard - compare both Lol65 - thanks for tip homerdog I'll try Saga next time round.

Right, now I'm off to Scotland!! .... this ****** site is impossible to get off even when the van is packed


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Welcome aboard.

They are both very good clubs.

Before you join either club why not try them both out first. I know most C&CC sites are open to non-members and I assume it's the same for CC sites.

It also depends of whether you're likely to be a user of CL/CS sites as if you are then the CC has many more.


----------



## Lol65 (Aug 3, 2008)

Thank you for your replies & for making me feel welcome!

It sounds like there are plusses and minuses to both the CC and C&CC clubs, but if the CC have more CL sites then I might plump for this one, as I thought I might get a better deal on insuracnce if I was a member of one or the other.

Thanks also for the tips on insurance, I will check both of these companies out too.

Lol


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Cheers*

Hello Cheers,

We have been MH'oming for three years, never bothered with any of the clubs.

As for insurance, it depends on your use, needs and wants. We can insure our 4.6ton Eura Mobil for around £220. However, this limits us to 3,000 miles P.A., limited European cover, So we pay Safegaurd £420 and we are fully covered for Europe including Light Truck breakdown assistance.

Hope this helps?
Trev.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome, theres now officially more in the asylum than out.

Anyway, try the National Farmers Union for Insurance, I tried saga, and both the CC and C&CC, both were expensive, I have no idea how they can offer members discount and be more expensive than other brokers. 

Also, I was a member of the C&CC but let it lapse, I dont use them often enough to warrant the membership, but, the best thing is that for a small amount of pounds, you get 3 hours to use the facilities, so you can shower, go to the loo, empty your tanks and fill if needed.

Incidentally I was advised that as in life, you never stop asking questions, never stop learning, and to prove the point, a member on here whom I consider the font of all knowledge, Motorhomingwise, was asking questions on here recently. So, never be afraid of asking,


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

bandaid said:


> Incidentally I was advised that as in life, you never stop asking questions, never stop learning, and to prove the point, a member on here whom I consider the font of all knowledge, Motorhomingwise, was asking questions on here recently. So, never be afraid of asking,


In other words - the only stupid question is the one you don't ask.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hersakerly.


----------

